# Word & Excel documents slow to open



## aab1 (Apr 1, 2008)

I have a strange issue with Word & Excel, if I open just Word or Excel (I.E.: clicking their icon) they open within 0.1 second.

However, if I open a Word or Excel document (even a small 10k document), it takes an unacceptable 5 seconds to load.

This makes no sense whatsoever, how can it take 5 seconds to load a 10 k document?

Is there any way to resolve these long delays when opening a document? Strangely, if I open Excel, and then open my document from Excel, everything is instant.

Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Do you have your Anti-Virus set to scan the files prior to opening? This would cause the problem when not opening from within Word or Excel.


----------



## aab1 (Apr 1, 2008)

It is not set to scan files as they are opened.

Thank you


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

In Excel - File > Options > Advanced, scroll down to the General section and make sure 'Ignore other applications that use DDE' is *unchecked*.


----------



## aab1 (Apr 1, 2008)

Glaswegian said:


> In Excel - File > Options > Advanced, scroll down to the General section and make sure 'Ignore other applications that use DDE' is *unchecked*.


As you may know, the office suite hasn't had a "File" (or any) menu for years, what is the path to this setting in recent versions of Office?

Edit: I managed to find it, but it's already unchecked.

Thank you


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Boot into Safemode and try it there.

I had a very similar issue - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...viruses-opening-any-docx-doc-file-235264.html



aab1 said:


> It is not set to scan files as they are opened.



What a/v are you running?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Nearly the same speed here...

0.834 sec (new)
0.901 sec (4 page document)


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

I've had this problem with Microsoft File Validaiton add-in installed. Look to see if its installed in add/remove programs and remove it.

Also, can you confirm the Office version? 


Dave


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

See: 
Beware the Office File Validation Add-In for Office 2003 and 2007


----------

